# ATV Bridge



## Skier76

I got some ideas here: https://www.hearth.com/econtent/index.php/forums/viewthread/60273/

First...the answer to the question no one asked: "Can you fit 5  16' 2x10's  and 14  10' 2x6's in a 2003 Grand Cherokee?"  Yes.


----------



## Skier76

Here's what I did: I screwed two 2x10's together for the sides of the bridge. I then used the last 2x10 and ran it up the center. The decking was 5' long sections of 2x6's. All the lumber is pressure treated. 

In the pic where I'm building, I'm standing in the stream in some rubber boots. Your feet get chilly after standing in the running water for a bit.


----------



## Skier76

It works! Woohoo! No buckling, bending, creaking or cracking. I took a number of test runs and it works just fine. Yesterday, I hauled more brush and noticed you have to go easy with the throttle when the bridge is damp. My 350cc Wolverine isn't a torque monster, but even in 4wd, it can spin the tires a bit if you hammer it in first while towing.


----------



## Skier76

After a few runs up the other side, I ran into a small issue: Mud. This makes it pretty tough to tow anything up that small incline I'm on looking down(taking the pic from). For now, I threw in some old logs for traction. I've got more stuff I need to toss in. The plan is to take all the grindings from a huge stump we're having ground out and toss it over the wood. Hopefully, that will help.


----------



## firefighterjake

Looks good . . . if you continue to have mud/erosion problems you can also try throwing in some evergreen bows . . .


----------



## Backwoods Savage

Looks good Skier.

Have you heard of a corduroy? This is what we always used when skidding logs through swampy areas. Back then if we did not have any slabwood, we just cut saplings and laid them down crossways of the track. In your case you may have to dig out the center a bit to get things a bit level but if you do this it will last probably as long as you will. After we laid the corduroy, we then also filled in with sawdust but in your case you might just fill in with wood chips you get after splitting the wood. You can add the wood chips yearly or whenever you have them. 

The nice part is you won't have to worry about erosion from this method.


----------



## thewoodlands

Skier76 nice job, if you have any loose bark from splitting wood you can throw that in the muddy area.



zap


----------



## firefighterjake

Backwoods Savage said:
			
		

> Looks good Skier.
> 
> Have you heard of a corduroy? This is what we always used when skidding logs through swampy areas. Back then if we did not have any slabwood, we just cut saplings and laid them down crossways of the track. In your case you may have to dig out the center a bit to get things a bit level but if you do this it will last probably as long as you will. After we laid the corduroy, we then also filled in with sawdust but in your case you might just fill in with wood chips you get after splitting the wood. You can add the wood chips yearly or whenever you have them.
> 
> The nice part is you won't have to worry about erosion from this method.



It may not be quite as fancy, but I do the same thing when ruts and mud get to be too bad . . . generally I lay down evergreen bows and any other junk wood or small saplings to fill in the holes and lay a trail of sorts.


----------



## Skier76

Guys, thanks so much for the suggestions! We've done a lot of land clearning this year and have a ton of brush leftover. I'm thinking I'll do what Dennis suggested, then put some pine boughs over that. It'll certainly look better than the half rotted logs I threw in the ATV tracks for the time being. Digging out the center is a great idea....didn't even think of that.


----------



## Shari

Skier76 said:
			
		

> I got some ideas here: https://www.hearth.com/econtent/index.php/forums/viewthread/60273/
> 
> First...the answer to the question no one asked: "Can you fit 5  16' 2x10's  and 14  10' 2x6's in a 2003 Grand Cherokee?"  Yes.



Oh sure, make me feel bad.  I bought two ten foot, treated, 2x4's from Home Depot this year.  It was closing time, the over eager stock boy asked "May I load this for you?" (because I was the last customer in the store I had LOTS of help!)  I said yes but thought he was going to load them on TOP of my small SUV - nope - he loaded them through the back door and out *through* my front window while I was still checking out with the cashier - yes, he broke my front window.  sigh....... but they are paying to replace it. 

Cool looking bridge!  

Shari


----------



## PapaDave

Skier, that's a cool little bridge. 
I see the GC is squatting some with that load. Did you have any problems with steering?
I've got an '03 too, and I'm just wondering about those wheels. Did those come from a newer GC or maybe a Commander?
I need a spare set for my summer tires.
Anyway, I hope you get the mud thing figured out.


----------



## Skier76

Shari...that doesn't sound like fun!  :bug: 

PapaDave,
Yeah, it was squatting a bit. The steering wasn't too bad. A little lighter, but certainly not "feeling like a wheelie". I've been kicking around getting some airbags for when I tow. 

Those are rims off of the JK Wrangler. They bolt right up to the WJ Grands. I got mine on E-bay a few years back. I think it was under $250 shipped. They were basically brand new OEM take offs. There are a few Jeep places that modify stock Jeeps for dealers and they sell off the OEM stuff.


----------



## SolarAndWood

Asphalt shingles in the tire tracks give pretty good traction on a greasy bridge.


----------



## woodsman23

Yes cut strips of singles and nail onto your bridge and it will work wonders......


----------



## Skier76

Good call on the shingles guys! I never thought of that.


----------



## gzecc

If that is not "ground contact" pressure treated material you could (should?) lay some QP stone under the ends and lay another 2x10 under each end sitting on the stone. Get extra stone to spread at each end for mud control.


----------



## Skier76

gzecc said:
			
		

> If that is not "ground contact" pressure treated material you could (should?) lay some QP stone under the ends and lay another 2x10 under each end sitting on the stone. Get extra stone to spread at each end for mud control.



Excellent thought. We were kicking around putting some pavers under the ends of the bridge. Guess we'll do that for sure now.


----------



## ct_administrator

What did you use for footings??

I have been thinking of different build plans for a bridge similar in dimensions to yours  for my backyard to cross a 12 ft wide creek.  

Nice job packing the Jeep


----------



## Skier76

Nothing for now...it's just on the ground. I'll pick up some pavers and use those to keep it off the dirt.


----------



## Skier76

Just a quick update... This past weekend we put some 12x12 pavers under the bridge to keep it off the ground. I now have a pretty big "gap" between the ground and the decking. The quad can make it up, but I'd like a smoother transition; especially for when I start tugging a trailer. 

Any suggestions on how to built a small ramp on each end? I'm thinking of just getting some 2x6's or 8's, attaching them to the current bridge and angle cutting for the decking?


----------



## gzecc

Skier76 said:
			
		

> Just a quick update... This past weekend we put some 12x12 pavers under the bridge to keep it off the ground. I now have a pretty big "gap" between the ground and the decking. The quad can make it up, but I'd like a smoother transition; especially for when I start tugging a trailer.
> 
> Any suggestions on how to built a small ramp on each end? I'm thinking of just getting some 2x6's or 8's, attaching them to the current bridge and angle cutting for the decking?


Dig down 6" on each end, put in some QP stone, put your pavers in top and make it level. Get enough QP to spread at each end to reduce mud.


----------

